# (Seeds) The Best trusted Sites for U.S growing



## upinarms (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sorry ,you probably have posted this somewhere but I can't find anything on it. I thought it might be a good Idea to post this one for the Noobs to find the absolute trustworthy sites that cater to Americans.

Thankyou and I'm sorry about posting something that might have already been posted.. 

"Nothing conquers except truth and the victory of truth is love"-St. Augustine


----------



## Pranic (Oct 3, 2007)

See Gypsy he can help u out... 

www.seedboutique.com

or go see Dr. Chronic
(sorry no link for him)

check under the section for seed stuff, or try a link at the top of the page.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2007)

*You can also try Peak Seeds  *


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 3, 2007)

I would say give these guys a try 
http://www.drchronic.com/main.asp?sitepages=HomePage


----------

